# Stupid media.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

No such thing as Killer brees, no wonder so many are so afraid of stinging insects.

Giant hive with a half million killer bees discovered | Watch the video - Yahoo! News


 Al


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

When my brother had bees. And that was just A few years ago. most of his were european bees. but he would take and do bee removales of the Africanized bees and ,they would be hived and /or split and used for pollination, He prefered to save as many of the swarms, and the hives as possible.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Yea... That guy was so worried about them as he had his extension ladder going up. He didn't even have a veil on!! Really?? Geesh. Real killers they were...


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

And the lady , holding the ladder, had no protection either.. He says, "I can tell these are Africanized bees" and she says "really?" DId they do DNA testing???? LOL


----------

